# Post your single favorite pic of the 2008 season.



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's mine. I was fortunate enough to get this new pup this year (white). He is now 7 months old. He is trying so hard to figure out his role in the pack. He has a lot of heart. I think he is going to turn out well.


----------



## Tail Feather (Nov 3, 2008)

Picture of my new pup standing next to one of my best friends of 12 plus years...


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

For now this is my favorite. It is of my male Tecumseh. It was hot that day, probably in the mid to upper 80s and just got done locating a covey of huns. I was taken by surprise because I was expecting a pheasant and rushed off 3 shots in frustration. He proceeded to find me a couple pheasants but the season wasn't open yet. He looks so happy in the picture that it makes me smile on this frozen night.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Brad's Jack and my Merlin after a successful morning. Jack and Merlin are brother from different litters, one year a part.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I've got one more trip planned and am packing 2 cameras so, I will post my favorite pic then. Had a lot of disappointments during my 08 season. One of them was not taking enough pictures. Hopefully 09 will be better.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> Brad's Jack and my Merlin after a successful morning. Jack and Merlin are brother from different litters, one year a part.


 
Funny, they don't look anything alike


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Tecumseh said:


> Funny, they don't look anything alike


Nope, not at all!


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

South Dakota. My first ever double on phez. and my first South Dakota birds. The dog made a point in some CRP and the bird(s) ran on us for what seemed like a mile but was actually probably "only" 100 yards. Finally the bird quit running and I was able to catch up to the dog and I knew that a bird was about bust out. Immediately an explosion to my left as a blur of gold, red, and blue rolled out and up. I covered the bird and he dropped instantly. At the shot another explosion to my right and out front further as another rooster took flight. A straight-away shot, of course I missed clean, but then connected with my final shot and the bird cart-wheeled. I walked to where the second bird fell and found my prize. As I turned around to see why the dog wasn't with me I see that she had retrieved the first bird clear across the field over to my dad (well over 200 yards) and was then on her way to me. She walked proudly at heel, and we took the pic at the road. It was about 5 minutes to quitting time and sunset.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Two Drahthaars without beards and they will be missed.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Limbhanger May 2008 : Do "big birds" count??










NB


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a close call but this has to win the day.

*Grouse safari '08*


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> It's a close call but this has to win the day.
> 
> *Grouse safari '08*



Whose birds are those?


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

This young guy has a bright future ahead of him in the grouse woods


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> Whose birds are those?


 Yours but I beat ya to them. :evilsmile


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

This is not a very good dog photo but it captures how vast the cover is in western ND. It is a phenominal place that is almost adicting. I love being out there and it is an increbidle testing grounds for pointing dogs.

This is my top prospect from 2008. He was not quite 9 months old when this was taken.
I moved in to take a closer photo and just about on my knee when the covey broke.


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

JGF took this photo on the same trip as the photo above. He is a MUCH better photographer then I can ever hope to be. This photo should be in a magazine. The setter female is Dave Terhaar's 9 month old pup Ivy. She is a dandy.


----------



## lazy8man (Mar 22, 2008)

Some of you may have seen these but here they are anyhow.

Lucky pic from New Years day but turned out to be one of my favorites.










A good buddy walking in on his potentially last bird of the day. ( It wasn't )










Grouse point looking just like you want them to when you finally get to them.










One!?


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Yours but I beat ya to them. :evilsmile


I don't care who you are, that was funny!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Scott Berg said:


> JGF took this photo on the same trip as the photo above. He is a MUCH better photographer then I can ever hope to be. This photo should be in a magazine. The setter female is Dave Terhaar's 9 month old pup Ivy. She is a dandy.


I agree: that's one of the better shots that I think I've seen.

This was probably my worst year for pictures due in part to my negligence in bringing the camera along, and also my clumsyness in dropping it at the beginning of my only week long trip. :rant:

Anyway, this is a pretty mediocre shot (mostly because I'm in it) but here's my new pup with his first bird taken at 20 weeks. I never imagined that he'd develop his bird handling skills as early as he did, holding scent points like a statue on released birds at 13 weeks, finding, pointing and handling woodcock at 17 weeks and starting to become competent on grouse at < 6 months -- and looking very, very good on point for all of it.










I know it doesn't qualify as picture, but here's a video that I posted previously of him pointing a planted pigeon at around 13 weeks during which he holds point for a good minute until the bird is flushed (broadband recommended):
http://pws.cablespeed.com/~mlareau/RockPoint_4M.wmv


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

My 5 month old pups FIRST ever point on a pheasant!


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

Warm weather hunting.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)




----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> Hoppe's no.10


I like your style!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

coverdog said:


> Warm weather hunting.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

At 5 mos he's a work in progress.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Couple weeks ago in snow up to my ****


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

I took a picture of my dad and my friend did this to it.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Back woods said:


>


If Rock turns out to be half as good as his momma, I'll be a very happy owner! 
Congratulations on another super-successful year with Wrangler and the rest of the pack.

Mike


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

My dog is starting to really get it and it paid dividends this year, Here is my veterans day hunt I flushed 17 in 2 hours and ended up with three birds. It was a good day and a good memory.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

No good fall hunting photos - so some winter fun!


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> Hoppe's no.10


Nice picture Hoppes.....but a pint of tar in a frosty mug.....not so sure about that.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

I definitly didn't take enough pictures this year. Maybe next year I will try harder. I spent alot of time hunting, sweating and freezing but no time taking pictures


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This isn't one of my best pictures but it is one that I'm very proud of. This was taken this fall when I took some pro and armature dog trainers for out of state(two different states) to my honey holes to run dogs. There were at least 3 Ch. dogs in the string and they got shooting and or moved birds in every spot. This was the last spot of the day so I let Jake out he hadn't run all day. Three other dogs ran this area and Jake went over and locked up on point. Held the bird till I walked back to the car got the camera and had to find my back up gun (one of the trainers was using mine). Came back took the picture then flushed the woodcock. Misted both barrels.








[/IMG]


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

here are 2 of mine
my g/f and gunner resting together on 1st trip an hunt(she even went out with us 1 afternoon








and me and gunner on 1st trip an hunt


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Very few hunting pictures this year.





















A lot of hot and heavy action with 4-6 dogs down at any given time and an abundance of this:











Made for some tired puppies after a long weekend hunting:











Now we're resolved to training:


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

SINGLE favorite!!!! Sorry...I couldn't help myself.

Ray


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

This is my pict, obviously not for the quality but for the memory. It was my 2 year old's best outing in her young hunting career.
She hunted the cover perfectly, pointed my limit of grouse in about an hour and retrieved them all on a warm Sept. day. I was extremely proud of her.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

This is Maddie almighty. She's 12.5 years old now and pretty much retired now as she is going def. I'm in the process of searching for a puppy to break in for my new hunting doggie!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Best year I've had waterfowling in years. Put more time in it than I usually do. Dog had well over 300 retrieves this year.


Griff


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

My boy (RIP) was not a bird dog,








but he was a good blood dog 

My favorite pict...









I miss him :sad:

"One who possessed beauty
Without vanity,
Strength without insolence,
Courage without ferocity,
And all the virtues of man, 
Without his vices.
This praise would be unmeaning flattery 
if inscribed over human ashes, 
Is but a just tribute
To the memory of my dog."

- Lord Byron


----------

